# Too many potty spots



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)




----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i agree with nicole. try moving the pad little by little. by the time your baby is around 8 months or 9 months old----you can move the wee wee pad and not really worry about it.


----------

